# Dixie bee supply order



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*

Sorry you had a bad experience so far. I never ordered bees from Fat Bee Man but he doesn't seem like the type of guy that would stiff you. I can understand being surprised when things didn't go as expected. I will hope for some kind of positive outcome down the road for you with all of this. He has plenty of hives so I would think that he could re send you some queens. I think that most queen sellers will try to work it out with a buyer if there is a problem with an order. I never had any show up dead or got shorted but if I did I would be optimistic that the queen seller would make it right..... I would give Don a call and see if you can find a solution even if you may be feeling unhopeful about it. I would try to work something out with him. I hope things work out.


----------



## tomcheetoh (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*

Thank you for the well wishing, Virginia. I have contacted him via email several times, to no avail, so I am not terribly hopeful for a phone call be fruitful, or being answered. I am not posting this missive hot on the heels of mailing his queens back. The tracking number confirmed delivery to him over a week ago. I am just tired of chasing him down. A buyer should not have to jump through so many hoops, I feel.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*

Sorry to hear, shipping bees is always a risk. I would have looked within your state before looking accoss the country. Georgia to san fran is a long long way, lots of stops, multiple handing etc.


----------



## ilivetobealive (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*

There are plenty of us out here in Santa Cruz that have bees. I read an article recently that SC has the highest concentration of backyard beekeepers. I, myself, currently have more queen cells than I know what to do with and if you're in dyer need of any I'm happy to work something out with you. The first batch should be hatching within the week and bred by the end of the month.


----------



## tomcheetoh (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*

Thank you, but I don't have any hives right now. Waiting on my initial package and trying to catch a swarm or two.


----------



## tomcheetoh (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*

I asked him directly about the viability of cross country shipping, and he said it worked out and I took him at his word. I understand now that it was a mistake to order from that far away, no mater what he said.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*

He should have told you up front about the risk involved. He should make it right with you. To refund three queens is nothing to him but means a lot to a beginning beekeeper.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*



Charlie B said:


> He should have told you up front about the risk involved. He should make it right with you. To refund three queens is nothing to him but means a lot to a beginning beekeeper.


 Now that is true word's.I'm also sorry that you wronged,But don't give up because of someone 
fault.
Most queen breeder will bend over backward to help.Mark.....


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Dixie bee supply order gone wrong*

Just curious....why did you order packages AND queens? Packages already come with queens. -james


----------



## tomcheetoh (Dec 20, 2013)

I ordered them because I wanted to give two of them as a gift to my mentor, who has many hives and requeens many of his hives every spring, and I wanted to take my package and make a split, which I would have been able to do had he shipped me the queens when he said he was going to.


----------



## dphillipm (Mar 27, 2013)

I have always just called Don if I had a question. He has always answered any questions that I have had. I thought it was nice on his part to try to help someone that he didn't even know.


----------

